
How I Got Through a Painful Transitional Period in My Career - jfrisby
https://medium.com/@Jdrigge/how-i-got-through-a-painful-transitional-period-in-my-career-8bb778d89319
======
dang
This is a good article. It reports experience simply. I think you should try
reposting it. (And if anyone asked their friends to upvote it, they should
call off their friends—doing that mostly doesn't work and tends to get
accounts penalized).

------
umpaloop
how does this have 4 upvotes in less than 1 minute? its ridiculous how rigged
HN has become... just like reddit

